# Gentoo Summer Camp 2006

## kallamej

Organisatörerna (bland annat slick och _hephaistos_) av Gentoo Summer Camp 2006 inbjuder alla intresserade Gentooanvändare till Tyskland den 26-27 augusti. GSC äger i år rum på campingplatsen Grosses Meer strax utan för Emden i tyska Friesland. Inbjudan på engelska och tyska. Hitta dit med hjälp av Google Maps.

----------

## Sachankara

Lite tråkig timing för oss som har tentaperioden just då. :/

----------

## MdaG

 *Sachankara wrote:*   

> Lite tråkig timing för oss som har tentaperioden just då. :/

 

++

----------

## kallamej

Ni har väl fler möjligheter att tentera på ett år.  :Wink:  Eller undvik att få favoriter i repris.  :Razz: 

----------

